# [guide] Nutella method for Pyraminx (oh gee, it's been leaked O.O)



## Carrot (Feb 17, 2011)

_this is not me..._





Ohh holy crap, the Nutella method has been leaked :O now the world will face even more official sub 5 avgs in the future :fp


----------



## y235 (Feb 18, 2011)

Good tutorial, i very liked that method. when i'll get a pyraminx i'll try it.
And why nutella?


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 18, 2011)

Love the name Odder.  Mmm, Nutella. I'll definitely take a look at this when I get a Pyraminx one day.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 18, 2011)

That isn't Odder.


----------



## Carrot (Feb 18, 2011)

Shortey said:


> That isn't Odder.


 
I'm glad you noticed that xD


----------



## flee135 (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm not even sure that I remember how to solve a pyraminx anymore, so I'm not sure that I can easily incorporate this into my solves. I may look into it some day though... it looks interesting. It seems like it could be useful for certain scrambles.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 18, 2011)

Shortey said:


> That isn't Odder.



Ha, I just noticed the italicized statment above the video. I dislike early mornings so much.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Mar 9, 2011)

I can't watch videos. Can someone explain this in text


----------



## Carrot (Mar 9, 2011)

cubefan4848 said:


> I can't watch videos. Can someone explain this in text


 
1) You take a loaf of pyraminx
2) You take a glass of nutella
3) You find a knife that is sitting in a stranger's back
4) You use the knife to open the glass of nutella
5) You use the knife to get the nutella out of the glass
6) Now you spread the nutella out on the pyraminx with use of the knife

basically that 

... NOT!!!

1) like first step in WO, beside instead of solving the top properly you solve it so the back-edge is in place and oriented, while the other two needs to be swapped in a way, which leads the front to have 3 match colours (left-center-right, seen from the front)
2) solve the top and centers in one alg
3) solve the last 3 edges like WO/Oka and so on...


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 9, 2011)

You can add this to the original post if you want. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?22862-Random-Cubing-Discussion&p=542903#post542903
Also for cubefan4848 in case he doesn't look at the random cubing discussion thread.


----------

